# επί ξυρού ακμής = on a razor's edge / on a razor edge



## nickel (Mar 13, 2013)

Από το πρωί σήμερα βλέπω τίτλο στο in.gr: «*Επί ξυρού ακμής η είσπραξη της δόσης του Μαρτίου*».
Πρώτα απ’ όλα, βεβαιώθηκα ότι η ορθογραφία είναι σωστή (πρέπει να πω μέσα μου: είναι από το _ξυράφι_ και δεν έχει σχέση με τα ξερά και τους Ξηρούς).
Θα μπορούσε να πει για την *κόψη του ξυραφιού*, να μην ταλαιπωρούμαι.

Η φράση υπάρχει από τον καιρό της _Ιλιάδας_ (Κ 174):
Τὸν δ' αὖτε προσέειπε Γερήνιος ἱππότα Νέστωρ·
ναὶ δὴ ταῦτά γε πάντα φίλος κατὰ μοῖραν ἔειπες.
εἰσὶν μέν μοι παῖδες ἀμύμονες, εἰσὶ δὲ λαοὶ 
καὶ πολέες, τῶν κέν τις ἐποιχόμενος καλέσειεν·
ἀλλὰ μάλα μεγάλη χρειὼ βεβίηκεν Ἀχαιούς.
νῦν γὰρ δὴ πάντεσσιν *ἐπὶ ξυροῦ ἵσταται ἀκμῆς*
ἢ μάλα λυγρὸς ὄλεθρος Ἀχαιοῖς ἠὲ βιῶναι.
ἀλλ' ἴθι νῦν Αἴαντα ταχὺν καὶ Φυλέος υἱὸν
ἄνστησον· σὺ γάρ ἐσσι νεώτερος· εἴ μ' ἐλεαίρεις.

Then the horseman, Nestor of Gerenia, answered him: “Nay verily, friend, all this hast thou spoken according to right. Peerless sons have I, and folk there be full many, of whom any one might go and call others. But in good sooth great need hath overmastered the Achaeans, for now to all it standeth *on a razor’s edge*, either woeful ruin for the Achaeans, or to live. But go now and rouse swift Aias and the son of Phyleus, for thou art younger --if so be thou pitiest me.” (Από τη μετάφραση του Murray)

Λίγα αγγλικά παραδείγματα από το BBC:

[..] while the country’s financial situation remains on a "razor's edge", the "high level of technical competence" of Mr Monti and his team will undoubtedly help to restore Italy's credibility. 
Not only are these the smallest birds in the world, but they have the fastest metabolisms of any animal and live on a razor’s edge between starvation and vigour. 
Lord Robertson said that the mission to Kosovo was on a "razor edge" and the failure of some EU countries to mobilise peace keeping troops had produced a "paper army".
Zimbabwe is tottering on a razor edge.
When the balancing act is this important, it's like walking on a razor edge. 

Παρότι η μετάφραση της *ακμής* είναι *cutting edge*, δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουμε το _on a razor edge_ με το _on the cutting edge_. Αντιγράφω από το _Collection of Confusable Phrases_:

*on a razor's edge of something* - (also: *on a knife-edge of something*) on the brink of smth. bad or dangerous: _They could laugh themselves sick with the memory of it now, but at the time they had been on a razor's edge of failure or success._
*on the cutting edge of something* - (also: *at the cutting edge of something*) involved in the most advanced developments in a particular field: _These are jobs on the cutting edge of science and health, in companies that are making the news for creating products that are making us healthier as a nation._

Δεν ξέρω, βέβαια, αν θα έλεγα ότι η δόση είναι _επί ξυρού ακμής_ και οπωσδήποτε στα αγγλικά δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι _on a razor edge_ ή _at a crucial point_. Οι συνομιλίες για τη δόση, ναι. Για την ίδια τη δόση θα απέδιδα τον τίτλο ως εξής: *March loan instalment hanging by a thread.*


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Να ανεβάσουμε ένα κλικ την αγωνία; (σάμπως δεν μας φτάνει αυτή που έχουμε ήδη...) 
*Hanging by the skin of one's teeth.*


----------



## Marinos (Mar 13, 2013)

To _on/at the cutting edge_ δεν το λέμε _*αιχμής*_ (όχι ακμής); Τεχνολογία αιχμής π.χ.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Marinos said:


> To _on/at the cutting edge_ δεν το λέμε _*αιχμής*_ (όχι ακμής); Τεχνολογία αιχμής π.χ.



Έτσι.
Βλ. και state of the art.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2013)

_They survived by the skin of their teeth. He passed the test by the skin of his teeth._ Αυτά τα καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά το να _κρέμεται_ κάποιος "by the skin of his teeth", ε, αυτό μόνο βασανιστήριο μπορεί να είναι.

Μια και μιλάμε για τη δόση, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε στα ελληνικά (λένε ήδη) ότι η δόση είναι *στον αέρα* ή, στα αγγλικά, *is hanging in the air*.

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η δόση είναι _στην κόψη του ξυραφιού / επί ξυρού ακμής_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2013)

Marinos said:


> To _on/at the cutting edge_ δεν το λέμε _*αιχμής*_ (όχι ακμής); Τεχνολογία αιχμής π.χ.



Ναι, παρέλειψα να αναφέρω το αντίστροφο για το _cutting edge_. Απλώς είδα κάπου το _at the cutting edge_ να αποδίδει το _επί ξυρού ακμής_ και απόρησα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> _They survived by the skin of their teeth. He passed the test by the skin of his teeth._ Αυτά τα καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά το να _κρέμεται_ κάποιος "by the skin of his teeth", ε, αυτό μόνο βασανιστήριο μπορεί να είναι.
> 
> Μια και μιλάμε για τη δόση, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε στα ελληνικά (λένε ήδη) ότι η δόση είναι *στον αέρα* ή, στα αγγλικά, *is hanging in the air*.



Ακριβώς, αυτή την αίσθηση του βασανιστηρίου ήθελα να δώσω με την εκκρεμότητα της δόσης. Ίσως ήταν ατυχής η επιλογή του ρήματος. :blush:


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Να ανεβάσουμε ένα κλικ την αγωνία; (σάμπως δεν μας φτάνει αυτή που έχουμε ήδη...)
> *Hanging by the skin of one's teeth.*



I see you and raise.


----------

